# what are you watching?



## Sop (Dec 5, 2013)

im still watching breaking bad

and you?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 9, 2015)

Figured I'd use this topic for it.


Shows I'm currently watching:
Arrow
Better Call Saul
Black·ish
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Fresh Off the Boat
Gotham
New Girl
Shameless
Sirens
Supernatural
The Flash
The Middle
The Walking Dead

Others yet to have a new season released:
Community
Fargo
Hannibal
Ray Donovan
Married
You're the Worst

There's one show in particular that I wish it'd just fucking end already and that's New Girl, the damn show just doesn't have any point on continuining any more and it isn't interesting. Hopefully the end is nigh.

Sirens is kind of a good comedy but the penis jokes are just rather boring and dull and it's rare for an episode to not have one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2015)

Gravity falls
Star vs the forces of evil
Awesomeness tv
The middle
Pawn stars
Shark tank
Sonic boom
South park
Counting cars
Are the new shows I'm watching
Also watching older shows I have not seen before including
Soul eater
Dragon ball
Pokemon (mainly the hoenn era)
Breaking bad


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Gravity falls
> Star vs the forces of evil
> Awesomeness tv
> The middle
> ...


 
I'll try giving Sonic Boom a go because the show seems to be better than the games and I've always enjoyed the English dub of Sonic cutscenes so all the more reason. But.. Knuckles just looks so unnatural all buffed up.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'll try giving Sonic Boom a go because the show seems to be better than the games and I've always enjoyed the English dub of Sonic cutscenes so all the more reason. But.. Knuckles just looks so unnatural all buffed up.


I have to say the show is great. The voice acting is much better then the game, stories aren't bad, CGI is sharp and perhaps the best for a tv series.


----------



## darksweet (Mar 9, 2015)

The Big Bang Theory
Gotham
The Flash
Family Guy
The Simpsons
American Dad
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
The Walking Dead

waiting for...
Game of Thrones
Silicon Valley
Undateable
South park
Sherlock


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 9, 2015)

Person of Interest
Person of Interest
Person of Interest
The Americans
Better Call Saul
Arrow
The Flash
Empire
Curb Your Enthusiasm

and ofc looking forward to the usual, game of thrones, hannibal, etc.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 13, 2015)

Better Call Saul is a 10/10 no doubt. Every episode is such a relaxing breeze and before you know it, those 40mins passed in a blink of an eye, that being it feels like it only lasts for 10mins.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2015)

TWD
Black Sails
Game of Thrones
King of the Hill (7th rewatch)
Life after people (2nd rewatch)

Guess that's it..


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Better Call Saul is a 10/10 no doubt. Every episode is such a relaxing breeze and before you know it, those 40mins passed in a blink of an eye, that being it feels like it only lasts for 10mins.


Only question as someone who has only seen a few breaking bad episodes, should I watch better call Saul before or after watching breaking bad?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Only question as someone who has only seen a few breaking bad episodes, should I watch better call Saul before or after watching breaking bad?


 
Definitely watch Breaking Bad first! The first few episodes are quite slow though imo.

I just started watching X-Files from the very beginning after hearing it's coming back.
I never saw them all back when it aired, maybe not even half of them so am very excited to watch the entire series!

I recently finished The Sopranos which was great, am up to date with Better Call Saul, Person of Interest and Suits. Waiting for Game Of Thrones and will start House of Cards after X-Files.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently watching Frasier.


----------



## link491 (Mar 14, 2015)

Arrow
The Flash
Gotham
Black Sails


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 19, 2015)

_I, Zombie_ (or _iZombie_) is a new CW show and it's a breath of fresh air between a human and a zombie, safe to say I like it much more than Walking Dead already and it's a really interesting series.

_The Flash_'s episode 15 was absolutely stunning like there was no tomorrow!


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 19, 2015)

March madness (while it lasts atleast  )


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 27, 2015)

This show is in list of my favorite show. I love this show and have watched all seasons of this show.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Nov 30, 2015)

I am currently watching Cru (2014) movie. I am watching this movie second time but waiting for Chi-Raq (2015) Movie http://10starmovie.me/watch-chi-raq-2015-online.html Hope for better one. I have watched all movies of Samuel L. Jackson and excited for this movie.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 30, 2015)

I have been watching adventure time seasons 1&5


----------

